# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Jacuzzi zwembadpomp laagfrequent monotoon geluid

## vragen

http://uitspraken.rechtspraak.nl/inz...rd=zwembadpomp

Is hier iets tegen te doen? APV 4:6(geluidshinder) of BW 5:37 geluidsoverlast van een een zwembadpomp? Het geeft een uitermate rot geluid af. Vooral als je zomers wilt gaan slapen dan kan de slaapkamer raam niet meer open gedaan worden door dit bromgeluid. Zijn er mensen die hierin ervaring hebben van deze vorm van geluidsoverlast>? Jacuzzi's worden steeds populairder in Nederland.

----------


## Wendy

Tje, ik zou het niet weten. Ik heb zelf geen Jacuzzi en ook geen buren die dat hebben. Zou je het aan de Gemeente kunnen vragen?

----------

